# Aldeer



## pcolatider (Aug 23, 2013)

What is going on with the Aldeer Forum. It appears they have a new platform. I had to re-register and I am unable to access any forum or really see anything. Why would they elect to make a transition during the peek of deer hunting season ? Or is it just me ?


----------



## Deerhunter_1 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think they are having system issues. I know one of the mods had stated earlier in the week they the host provided hosed up the site earlier.. I didn't know how much I look at the site until I can't get on it.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Same here. New look and won’t take my normal login information. I guess I’ll wait awhile and see if they fix it. Hate to make new log in information. Several websites have had this happen and it sucks changing log in info. Routinely.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Pretty sure they are having some system issues, I'm surprised it's been for this long though. I wouldn't re-register, just give it some time.


----------



## pcolatider (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm Jones-ing for it. Guess this whole whitetail hunting is an addiction at this point


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Defintely increases productivity when its down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I think perch accidentally posted nude pics of him and outback in the bath tub together. Swampy barfed all over the server


----------



## Jonesie (Jan 27, 2018)

Feel your pain! I have private messages w contact information that I can't access. Kind of has me stalled for a bit. Need my fix!


----------



## hunterbuck (Feb 15, 2008)

It's back (kinda).


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I was no r able to access f I r a few days. I can now log in and a cess messages.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jacked up again today. I could not log in.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

That damn perch!


----------

